# Oriskany makes the NY times



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/19/science/earth/19ship.html?_r=1&ref=science&oref=slogin

Most of the video was shot by Scott Bartel of MBT - he does a great job.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not just the O, but if anyone can find the print version of the paper -- yes they still make those -- Clay-Doh and the helmet cam allegedly made the paper.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *JoeZ (8/19/2008)*Not just the O, but if anyone can find the print version of the paper -- yes they still make those -- Clay-Doh and the helmet cam allegedly made the paper.


The famous helmet cam in the New York Times:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow! Clay made the NY times, and it wasn't for breaking the law :letsdrink.

He has a little spot on the video link in the article.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *naclh2oDave (8/20/2008)*Wow! Clay made the NY times, and it wasn't for breaking the law :letsdrink.
> 
> He has a little spot on the video link in the article.


Now that's funny


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I knew Clay would get famous with the helmet cam someday! Nice Job Clay, and nice job Scott on providing the NYT with all of their video! I think Scott's video has now officially made it more publications than I can remember. Every agancy has come down with the intent to shoot their own video until they see Scott's and then they figure why waste the time. Scott has already done such a good job. Kudos to all. Nice job representing Pensacola.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

"Clay Palmgren, a roofing contractor from Pensacola, Fla., surveying the control tower of the aircraft carrier Oriskany"



I guess there's a new name for spearfishing


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool article. Nice to see it is still getting so much attention. Amazing how it is easy to travel around the U.S., bring up the subject of diving and where you are from, and those divers are aware of the O.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We also need to thank Capt. Dalton Kennedy for running the trip and making the whole thing happen. As is the norm, the Boat and Captain got left out of the story.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Did I hear last night on the news that the Oriskany was the ship that McCain took off from before he was shot down and spent his time at the Hanoi Hilton?



Oh yeah, and nice work!! They picked the yankee out of the shots I guess!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

McCainwas flyingan A-4 Skyhawk with VA-163 off of the Oriskany when he was shot down.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...yes...this is my 12th time being in a newspaper. But it is only my second time being in a newspaper that did not involve a felony!:letsdrink

I got some copies of the print version, I'm gonna frame one. I tolf Fritz and Dalton yesterday....stupid always makes headlines!:letsdrink

They did interview Jim (evensplit) and name him and MBT also. They really shoulda named DK and his charter too.


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

You might have made more than NYT if you would have stuck that cuda! How long do you have to be in the south before you become a ******* yankee????oke


----------

